# Stella's Foaling Thread - she has arrived!



## StellaIW

My little pony mare Stella is on 250 days tomorrow, so I thought she could get her own foaling thread. 

My mare is 18 years old, and my old competition companion. We competed up to national level in dressage and jumped 4'3" fences in training. 

We don't know what breed she is or her sire and dam, but she has everything else going for her, so we decided to breed her to the handsome German Riding pony FS Mr Right.

Stella when she was in training. 










Her "Mr Right"....










Some new babybump pictures.


----------



## Ink

Gonna be a pretty baby! Can't wait to see pictures


----------



## MissKriss

beautiful!! 
Cant wait to see baby pics 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SunnyDraco

This is going to be one beautiful baby! Do you know if she has had previous foals or is she a maiden mare?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## StellaIW

Thanks everyone. 

SunnyDraco; She is a maiden.


----------



## StellaIW

I am having a hard time figuring out names for the baby... I actually want a short name for the foal. 

Colt names

Mr Darcy (;-) It's sires name is after all Mr Right...)
Misha (M from Mr, I from Right, S and A from my mares name Stella, and an H to tie it togheter.)

Filly Names

Grädde (lol, the Swedish word for whipped cream.)

But after that? No ideas what so ever...


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

Stella, I am extatic to see this baby! I am absolutely in LOVE with that stallion! How tall is he? 

As for names...I know absolutely zero Swedish so if these make no sense dont be offended! 
I think "Lilla" would be cute doesn't that mean little? Cause it looks like it will most likely be a pony right?
or....how about "Krydda" haha doesn't this mean Spice? Haha couldn't help myself 
I don't think "Mira" is Swedish, but still pretty none the less! It'll be your little miracle!


----------



## StellaIW

Kansas Spice Girl said:


> Stella, I am extatic to see this baby! I am absolutely in LOVE with that stallion! How tall is he?
> 
> As for names...I know absolutely zero Swedish so if these make no sense dont be offended!
> I think "Lilla" would be cute doesn't that mean little? Cause it looks like it will most likely be a pony right?
> or....how about "Krydda" haha doesn't this mean Spice? Haha couldn't help myself
> I don't think "Mira" is Swedish, but still pretty none the less! It'll be your little miracle!


Lol, I now realized that I should have chosen a different username than my horses name. 

He's tiny, he's about 140 cm now and thats probably 13.3 hands?
But he's turning four years this year, and his parents are bigger than he is. He got some thoroughbred and warmblood horses in him, and the rest is Welsh ponies. 

I choose him because they called him "the yellow pony Totilas", and because of the fact that he is small. My mare is almost a small horse, and I want the baby to be a pony.  


People her in Sweden actually give their horses English names most of the time and quite often combine the mothers name with the fathers name.

To me it doesent matter what language the name is in, as long as it is cute and easy to say. I'm lazy that way. :wink: 
But if someone has a name that is absolutely amazing/gourgeus/etc. I would like to hear it, perhaps I will change my mind. :wink:

Like the name Nangijala, I love that name. 

But yes, Krydda means Spice, and Lilla means Little. 

Mira is actually really pretty! Thanks.


----------



## StellaIW

She's getting really grumpy. And today she somehow destroyed her mane even more than she already has... so I had to cut it for
the first time in a year, half of the mane was loong and quite nice, and the other half of it where short enough for a dressage horse. :-|

Very well, it will grow out again.


----------



## StellaIW

Today she had a mudbath... So I gave her a real one. She was not happy with me...  :wink:


----------



## Rascaholic

She is so pretty. I loveeee that stud! I can't wait to see the baby  I voted chestnut colt before I saw the stud. Now I am second guessing myself with chestnut filly LOL


----------



## StellaIW

Thank you! I love the stud too!

One of his first foals are born now! It's one amazing baby!


----------



## SunnyDraco

Wow! Love that baby!


----------



## StellaIW

Well I'm certainly not disappointed. I am so happy with my choice of stallion.


----------



## StellaIW

New pictures,

263 days,









267 days,









She's giving us a bit of a scare though. Filling up her udder a little... it's a bit early, but we can't do anything. Yes, I have talked to several veterinarians, and my mares vet told me that 
it's probably nothing, and that he had maiden mares filling up three months before delivering, and still had healthy babies. But you can't take anything out in advantage, so we're 
keeping a very close eye on her, in case there's something wrong. There's nothing we can do with medicine, etc. She had all of her shots and It should not be twins, she's been checked 
with an ultrasound several times.


----------



## SorrelHorse

Subbing


----------



## cowgirl928

Wow I love that baby! She is a darling mare  subbing!


----------



## CLaPorte432

She really is a pretty mare. I'd guarantee she is a splash carrier so I wonder if your foal will be colored?


----------



## StellaIW

CLaPorte432 said:


> She really is a pretty mare. I'd guarantee she is a splash carrier so I wonder if your foal will be colored?


By colored you mean like a paint? :shock:

Here's my girl today, bless her heart, her belly is just swinging side to side when she walks. 

268 dygn - YouTube


----------



## CLaPorte432

StellaIW said:


> By colored you mean like a paint? :shock:


Yes, her stocking on her back left and front left, and the big blaze and the white going around the muzzle and under her lip are common for horses that carry an overo gene. She more than likely has the splash gene. I bet if you got her tested, she'd be positive.


----------



## StellaIW

CLaPorte432 said:


> Yes, her stocking on her back left and front left, and the big blaze and the white going around the muzzle and under her lip are common for horses that carry an overo gene. She more than likely has the splash gene. I bet if you got her tested, she'd be positive.


:shock: Holy Cow. wink

Perhaps I should test her... 


Stella is doing an awesome job hiding this belly;









From the side; She just looks like she's fat from this angle. 









Don't she look great for being 18 years old and in foal.


----------



## PintoTess

Shes gorgeous! That foal is going to be just beautiful! I love the little sporty ponies  Will you Dressage the foal?


----------



## StellaIW

I love sport ponies too. Yes, if everything goes well, the foal - if it shows talent for it, will be used for Dressage.

If it will be too small for me to ride, then I will use it for driving. lol.


----------



## SunnyDraco

I would add that daddy to be also looks to be carrying some color genes. You could potentially get a lot of white on your baby, if it is highly expressed  

It is one thing to inherit the pinto genes, but you can never predict how it will be expressed


----------



## CLaPorte432

I would if I were you. LoL.  My mare (a paint) carries both frame and splash. The only splash she expresses is on her face, a big blaze and white under her lip. And your mare has alot more white then my girl!


----------



## StellaIW

SunnyDraco said:


> I would add that daddy to be also looks to be carrying some color genes. You could potentially get a lot of white on your baby, if it is highly expressed
> 
> It is one thing to inherit the pinto genes, but you can never predict how it will be expressed


That would be nice, imagine a palomino stallion with lots and lots of white. 

But of course, I will be more than enough happy if everything goes well and the baby and my mare will be fine and healthy.  

ClaPorte432, To get the horse tested, you pull some mane, and send it in?


----------



## CLaPorte432

This is the site I went through for my testing. It's only $25. And you'll want to test for the Splashed White.

Horse Tests

I'm not sure if there is a testing center overseas that would be easier for you or not since I'm in the USA?


----------



## StellaIW

Thanks!

I've read somewhere that it's actually cheaper for me to get the test done overseas.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

CLaPorte432 said:


> Yes, her stocking on her back left and front left, and the big blaze and the white going around the muzzle and under her lip are common for horses that carry an overo gene. She more than likely has the splash gene. I bet if you got her tested, she'd be positive.


Very true! My mare is registered APHA, although she's solid...but take a look at her face...and she does have 1 white tootsie :wink: Mom was a buckskin QH, but dad was the Paint, he was an overo.


----------



## wetrain17

Subbing to this one


----------



## StellaIW

Hoofprints in the Sand; Gorgeous horse!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

StellaIW said:


> Hoofprints in the Sand; Gorgeous horse!


Thanks!  Can't wait to see your pretty little foal!!


----------



## StellaIW

I just have to share this photo of Stella and her, also very pregnant, friend Emita.










Emita is due to foal 10-14 days after my mare! She's huge, but she have had six foals already.


----------



## StellaIW

Emita is in foal to this stallion btw.


----------



## Ink

Good gracious! That other mare looks like she's about to pop!


----------



## ZethaChance

Subbing. I'm so in love with this mare, I can't wait to see her foal!


----------



## Arksly

Subbing! Beautiful mare!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cacowgirl

Emita looks like she swallowed a whale! Poor baby.


----------



## StellaIW

I agree with you all, Emita is huge! But she's old and is the mother of six babies. ;-)

This is Emitas baby from last year! 









I felt both babies kick today! 

My mare's baby is the quiet type I'm lucky if I catch it kicking, Emitas baby looks like it's trying to punch it's way out. Lol.

My mare is filling up her udder even more though, so we're keeping a close eye on her.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

Awwwww what a cuuuute baby!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## StellaIW

Hoofprints in the Sand said:


> Awwwww what a cuuuute baby!!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


She's amazing! Her name is Baronessa, (In english that is Baroness.)

I'm actually riding her five year old full sister sometimes. 


Stella on 275 days.


----------



## CLaPorte432

Im gonna steal Stella!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## StellaIW

We have video cameras all over the place.  ;-)

I just have to show you guys my favorite horse, except for Stella and her baby.

I don't know her name, but I call her Kansas. 
She's a Welsh/KWPN, born 2010. 

I just love her, very leggy and her movements are amazing. If I could have three horses I would call the owners and ask if she's for sale.










(Yes, we have a lot of white horses, since the owner of the place where my mare is boarded is breeding Lipizzaner horses. )


----------



## palominolover

GORGEOUS girl. I'm looking forward to the baby . I will most definitely stalk this thread.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

Oh I love Welsh ponies!!!! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## StellaIW

I remembered this little clip of my mare when she was two months pregnant. She started acting like a stallion. 
The mare in the stall was her best friend, but we had to separate them, because my mare tried to cover her best friend and all the other mares in the pasture. Lol.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

HAHAHA that's hilarious!!! And OMG Stella is just the most BEAUTIFUL horse I think I've ever seen, seriously, if she disappears, don't come looking in Ohio, oh no, she won't be there at ALL ;-)


----------



## SunnyDraco

That is funny! Makes me wish that we had gotten a video of my sister's mare doing "stallion talk" to her daughter and second-in-command while they were all tied to the horse trailer. The two mares responded to the boss mare as though they were meeting for the first time and were responding back. We were rolling in laughter at the sight. Never saw that coming when we went to a stable to go on a ride with two baby hungry mares that were calling out to see if there were any available stallions. LOL


----------



## VanillaBean

You have the world's most beautiful pony! I am very much looking forward to her baby.


----------



## StellaIW

Hoofprints in the Sand said:


> HAHAHA that's hilarious!!! And OMG Stella is just the most BEAUTIFUL horse I think I've ever seen, seriously, if she disappears, don't come looking in Ohio, oh no, she won't be there at ALL ;-)


She even started doing, as SunnyDraco puts it, "The stallion talk" to people. Nippping and biting them. :shock: 

I even got the question, "Oh my, is that a Stallion!?"  

SunnyDraco; Horses are so weird (and funny) sometimes, and I guess that's one of the reasons why we love them so much. 

VanlillaBean, Thank you! I'm looking forward to the foal myself. 

If she gets a great baby, I'm thinking of breeding her again, not this year but next year. I want to see how the baby turns out. 
I'm already looking at stallions. Either it will be a German riding pony stallion or a Welsh Cob stallion. 












The Ladies. (_Queens_ if you ask them.)









Emita is the guilty one - concerning Stellas ugly mane. :-|:-|:-|. Very vell, It will grow out.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

Omg hurry up with the foals gals! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## StellaIW

Nooo, no hurry. :shock:

My mare is already in a hurry. She's 284 days and got this udder going on. 


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content











__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










I'm just hoping that she'll keep her baby in there at least four weeks more. :-|


----------



## crimsonsky

i can't wait for the four weeks to get here!!


----------



## StellaIW

It's actually 6,5 weeks left to 330 days, But 2 weeks early is okay, some mares are done early. But I don't want her to foal too early. 

I'll have to beg her to walk around with her legs crossed. Lol.


----------



## ZethaChance

My mare is having her first foal, and she's had udder development for probably six weeks or more, so you should be ok


----------



## StellaIW

Mine started a month ago. But I hope she's ok. I have had the vet out. There is nothing he can do.

So we will have to wait and see.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

Oh ok well in THAT case, we don't want premature foals!! STAY IN THERE little ones!!!


----------



## StellaIW

Hoofprints in the Sand said:


> Oh ok well in THAT case, we don't want premature foals!! STAY IN THERE little ones!!!


Haha.  That's the spirit! I'll pass it on to Stella.


----------



## BellaMFT

Stella you need to keep baking that foal. Trust us it's not done yet. No premature foals this year.


----------



## Back2Horseback

Hoofprints in the Sand said:


> HAHAHA that's hilarious!!! And OMG Stella is just the most BEAUTIFUL horse I think I've ever seen


_100% AGREED!! _

"HITS" and the others on this thread sharing their opinons about this _stunning_ mare are *RIGHT ON*! She is *GORGEOUS*! :shock: :mrgreen: <---(ME, by the way!)

"StellaIW", you are one very lucky horse mommy! 

Best of luck with everything...!
~~Tammy~~("Back2Horseback")


----------



## StellaIW

Today I had to fix Stellas mane. Emita destroyed it. :-( She had gnawed away, so half of the mane was long and half of it short. 

Very well, it will grow out again.


----------



## crimsonsky

she's still stunning!


----------



## MangoRoX87

She has that glow...lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CLaPorte432

More like...It will grow out again...AGAIN. Isn't this like the 6th time? LoL. ;-)

Pretty girl. Did you decide if your going to test her for splash?

I love her pink lips.


----------



## StellaIW

Lol I know, it's been getting shorter and shorter for a long time now. 

I hope I don't have to shave it off. :shock:

I am going to test her for splash, I just have to remember to take som mane with me home.  



CLaPorte432 said:


> More like...It will grow out again...AGAIN. Isn't this like the 6th time? LoL. ;-)
> 
> Pretty girl. Did you decide if your going to test her for splash?
> 
> I love her pink lips.



MangoRoX87, As long as I'm the one taking care of her. Lol. I've had her for 8 years, and she has grown quite fond of me. But when someone else is trying to pet her or take a look at her udder. :shock: She's a monster right now. 
Hormones I guess. 

Crimsonsky, Thank you, on her behalf.


----------



## verona1016

Subbing


----------



## StellaIW

A picture of very poor quality, of my girl on 286 days. 

Soon I'm going to scrub her stall clean and fill it with straw instead.

Now we almost have a nice baby bump from the side!










(No she is not that butt high, she mess around with the straw pellets, making a height difference.)


----------



## Hunter65

subbing


----------



## Thyme

Subbing as well


----------



## Sharpie

Gorgeous girl! I hope she keeps that baby cooking until the timer is done!


----------



## StellaIW

Today I got the freeze-dried colostrum I ordered a few days ago. 

I think she is going to leak milk before the foaling, so I got some freeze-dried in case we can't get frozen colostrum from a nearby farm. 

She is already having clear liquid dripping sometimes. But her udder is not done quite yet.


----------



## aerie

Subbing! I have been mercilessley stalking this thread and I must know what this foal looks like! lol  She really is a gorgeous horse though! Truly the most uniquely colored horse I have EVER seen ;-)


----------



## texasgal

Subbing to see this ridiculously gorgeous mare's little one! *excited*


----------



## AndreaSctlnd

Subbing...have to see this baby!


----------



## MangoRoX87

Ready to see the baby!


----------



## Rascaholic

Hello baby...come out, come out, whatever you are! This baby knows everyone is biting nails waiting LOL


----------



## Hunter65

A n t i c i p a t i o n . . . . . .


----------



## AndreaSctlnd

Does anyone know how many days it is now????


----------



## StellaIW

AndreaSctlnd said:


> Does anyone know how many days it is now????


She's only 296 days. So hopefully, no baby for quite a while.


----------



## StellaIW

Although, it seems that we will have an early baby. Big udder and clear liquid dripping already. The teats are not filled up yet, so I'm keeping my fingers crossed that the little thing will stay in there for at least 2-3 weeks more. 

So today, I spent 5 hours scrubbing her stall, sprayed Virkon S on the floor and the walls and filled up with straw. 

Tomorrow I'm going to start fixing with the foal-kit. I think I have everything except for clean towels.


----------



## StellaIW

I don't have any new pictures, the weather is awful.


But here's a bomb with old pictures of my girl in her "glory days".


----------



## StellaIW

And here's two pics of the stallion.


----------



## Piaffe

*droooooool* They are both so gorgeous!


----------



## Hunter65

OK you are making me drool (actually I don't think I could ever tire of looking at pictures of Stella)


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana

....Stella looks amazing! She's gorgeous all cleaned up!


----------



## cowgirl928

She is gorgeous no matter how she looks! I'm in love with her!


----------



## trainerunlimited

Wow, nice pics of your girl! I can't wait to see this foal!


----------



## soenjer55

This baby is going to be stunning. No doubt. I canNOT wait, LOL!


----------



## AndreaSctlnd

Okay, maybe a really ignorant question...excuse me as I don't know much about showing...but did Stella have to learn to hold her head like that? Or is that a natural thing for her type of breed? Or do you as the rider keep it arched like that? 

She sure is beautiful. I have to agree with whoever said that she is probably one of the most beautiful horses I've ever seen. But the baby daddy looks like he has a mean face. LOL


----------



## SunnyDraco

Poor baby daddy cannot help it if his blaze makes him look mean... If you were to add some white extending equally to his eyes, he actually has a very sweet and kind face


----------



## StellaIW

AndreaSctlnd said:


> Okay, maybe a really ignorant question...excuse me as I don't know much about showing...but did Stella have to learn to hold her head like that? Or is that a natural thing for her type of breed? Or do you as the rider keep it arched like that?
> 
> She sure is beautiful. I have to agree with whoever said that she is probably one of the most beautiful horses I've ever seen. But the baby daddy looks like he has a mean face. LOL





Have you seen any dressage? The bent neck is a result of the horse working with it's back and hindlegs. 

If you watch this video of me and Stella, you can see me pat her on the neck - and she's cantering with her neck bent the same way. 

You only want to keep a light contact with the bit through the reins, although, my mare is a very forward horse, so often I have to keep a little more than a light contact with the bit, otherwise she would run her heart out. 








The daddy is actually a very cute and kind horse, but his blaze is a bit all over the place.


----------



## StellaIW

Thanks everyone!


----------



## AndreaSctlnd

I just think she is beautiful. And I am jealous of that arena.


----------



## soenjer55

I will just keep repeating myself, lol- your mare is GORGEOUS! I am sooo excited to see her baby!!


----------



## StellaIW

I think the foal is moving around a bit. Perhaps it's turning around now?

Anyways, Stella is not happy, kicking her belly. 





































Here is her stall. Filled up with straw. I also turned on the camera today.


----------



## Hunter65

eeee a camera!!!!!

I never tire of looking at that face :0)


----------



## StellaIW

Perhaps I can check out if I can get the camera to show online too.

But I don't know if the computer that the camera is hooked up to got any internet.
The computer is only used for the three foaling cameras in the stable, but I'll look in to it.


----------



## Hunter65

StellaIW said:


> Perhaps I can check out if I can get the camera to show online too.
> 
> But I don't know if the computer that the camera is hooked up to got any internet.
> The computer is only used for the three foaling cameras in the stable, but I'll look in to it.


Yes please...


----------



## AndreaSctlnd

OH wow! That would be cool if we could have live streaming Stella!!!

And that one shot you got of her makes her look SO huge! Poor baby girl. I know you said before but I can't recall...is she a maiden?


----------



## StellaIW

AndreaSctlnd said:


> OH wow! That would be cool if we could have live streaming Stella!!!
> 
> And that one shot you got of her makes her look SO huge! Poor baby girl. I know you said before but I can't recall...is she a maiden?


Yes, she's a maiden!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

:happydance:
oh GAWD I cannot WAIT to see her beautiful foal!!!! When's she due again??
:happydance:


----------



## StellaIW

She's on 299 days now, so about 30 days.

But, we don't think she will make it to 330 days. Hopefully there is about two weeks or more left, but I doubt it. 

I will take photos of her udder today.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

Can't wait to see your little one! I've got about the same wait...that last month is a killer :lol:


----------



## StellaIW

My mare hates being wet! 

Det kliar... - YouTube










And two udder pictures.


----------



## trainerunlimited

That video was so cute! She reminds me of my ferret I gave away. She would roll all over everyone trying to get dry, lol.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

Omg cute vid!!!! She looks like my dogs do after they get a bath lol!!! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cowgirl928

Ahh!!! she is so cute! love


----------



## Ellieandrose

I'm keen, I can't imagine how you feel!!


----------



## New_image

Her udder has a little ways to go, don't fret to much! Our maiden mare, Zavrina, was similar. Super early with her signs and we thought for sure she'd be early, surprisingly she held on until 340 days. Like you, we had everything ready to go just in case. 

I CANNOT wait to see this foal, your mare is absolutly gorgeous. How old is she?


----------



## StellaIW

Thanks everyone! Lol, I know, My dogs do the same thing, rolling on everywhere trying to get dry.  



New_image said:


> Her udder has a little ways to go, don't fret to much! Our maiden mare, Zavrina, was similar. Super early with her signs and we thought for sure she'd be early, surprisingly she held on until 340 days. Like you, we had everything ready to go just in case.
> 
> I CANNOT wait to see this foal, your mare is absolutly gorgeous. How old is she?


Thanks!

Oh, I sure hope my mare goes 340 days! But like you say, just in case - it's good to have everything ready!

My mare is one old little lady, 18 years old.


----------



## cowgirl928

she certainly doesnt look like an 18 year old! whatever you are doing to keep her healthy must be working


----------



## StellaIW

Thank you cowgirl928!

 I think she looks good for her age, I have owned her since she was ten years old.


----------



## StellaIW

Day 304, the udder is growing bigger (Like double D cup big... lol.) but gets smaller by the end of the day.

We still have clear liquid.

Tomorrow the farrier will be out, fixing her feet and we will take her shoes off.

My stable owner thinks she will foal in about two weeks. I'm hoping that she will keep her legs crossed until at least May 17. (When she's on 320 days.)


----------



## aerie

You must be so anxious!!! I know I would be!!!


----------



## StellaIW

Now the shoes are off and I took both Stella and Emita out to their new, what do you call it? Field, paddock?

It's one smaller field where they will go until they had their foals.


----------



## texasgal

She is sooooo pretty.


----------



## cowgirl928

i like the first picture she looks like shes smiling


----------



## StellaIW

Two more pictures, 

The Ladies,









When I came to get her later, she really wanted to come inside again.


----------



## AndreaSctlnd

Oh my Emita is HUGE! Are they due around the same time?


----------



## Corporal

Hoping her _Chestnut Colt_ has her dapples, ROFL!


----------



## Hunter65

Awe the two preggers hanging out, waddling around lol


----------



## StellaIW

AndreaSctlnd said:


> Oh my Emita is HUGE! Are they due around the same time?


She's due 10-14 days after Stella.  But last year she went 3 weeks over 330 days. So I'm guessing she will do the same this year. Her udder is empty, like an old tiny wrinkly bag. :wink:

Stella now has 3,5 weeks left to her due date! and about 2 weeks left for the magical 320 days! 

Corporal; I'm hoping for a colt too! It doesn't matter really, whatever it will be, but if I could choose, it would be a colt.

We are able to keep stallions and colts here, and I love working with stallions.

But a filly is a good thing too, then I would have two mares and that would be soo easy and nice.  And if it proves to be a great mare like it's mother, the opportunity to breed is always there.


----------



## StellaIW

Hunter65 said:


> Awe the two preggers hanging out, waddling around lol


Haha, Yeah they are waddling around, eating, sleeping. They are not best buds, but they get a long. 

My mare is the boss, but Emita challenges her sometimes. Then they will stomp with their legs and shriek. They are to fat to do anything else.


----------



## kartmom67

What kind of horse is she? She looks maybe haflinger? Sorry if you've already posted that somewhere, I didn't read throught the whole thread. lol She is very pretty!


----------



## StellaIW

We don't know. She's imported from the Netherlands, and her papers where lost on the way. (I'm not the first owner in this country.)

But we took a chance in breeding her anyways. She has proven herself in both showjumping and in dressage. 
And I showed her for judges to get scores on her gait, conformation and so on. She got 8 on everything, except 
for her legs - she's a tiny bit toed out so she got a 7, and she got a 9 on her trot the second time we showed her for 
judges on her conformation, so she has 40p out of 50p. 

She has had X-rays done, on everything except her neck and head. Lol. It's all good.

But, she's probably not a Haflinger, we have four haflingers around here and she looks nothing like them. 

Some people suggest that she has some Welsh Cob in her, she got some nice knee action in her trot and canter.


----------



## Hunter65

StellaIW said:


> We don't know. She's imported from the Netherlands, and her papers where lost on the way. (I'm not the first owner in this country.)
> 
> But we took a chance in breeding her anyways. She has proven herself in both showjumping and in dressage.
> And I showed her for judges to get scores on her gait, conformation and so on. She got 8 on everything, except
> for her legs - she's a tiny bit toed out so she got a 7, and she got a 9 on her trot the second time we showed her for
> judges on her conformation, so she has 40p out of 50p.
> 
> She has had X-rays done, on everything except her neck and head. Lol. It's all good.
> 
> But, she's probably not a Haflinger, we have four haflingers around here and she looks nothing like them.
> 
> Some people suggest that she has some Welsh Cob in her, she got some nice knee action in her trot and canter.



It would be neat to know what breed she is although in the end it doesn't matter because she is sooooooo gorgeous. I can't look at her enough!
Can't wait for baby.


----------



## ladytaurean515

in the pictures of her when shes darker colored..she almost looks like some rocky mountain horse in her.
Google Image Result for http://www.horsechannel.com/images/horse-exclusives/rocky-mountain-horses/rmh-3-768.jpg

Rocky Mountain Stallions


----------



## StellaIW

I actually don't think that Rocky Mountain Horse is a breed that is common in the Netherlands, but it's a good guess!


OK. So yesterday we had milk dripping. I watched her all night on the camera. She ate her hay or stared into the wall all night.

Now we don't have any milk. Hopefully she's just doing some weird maiden thing.


----------



## TexanFreedom

I think you should definatley invest in the money to get her Color coat/Gene tested.


----------



## StellaIW

Yeah, I probably do it sometime in the future. 


Yesterday we got some more white milk dripping, and we still got milk. But no baby. I'm happy about the "no baby yet" part, less happy about her dripping colostrum for 2,5 days now. 

Luckily we have both freeze-dried and frozen colostrum and my vet got plasma. 

We're on 309 days...


----------



## StellaIW

Just called my vet, and he is going to lend me his colostrum refractometer! (Hope that is the right word for it.) 

So now I can check if her colostrum is good enough when the baby comes.


----------



## MiaSweetVersion

This baby will be beautiful.


----------



## Icrazyaboutu

Can't wait to see this baby!


----------



## texasgal

Where is our update???? *pout*


----------



## cowgirl928

yes, how is miss Stella the most gorgeous pregnant mare in the world? (she really does deserve recognition for being ridiculously gorgeous)


----------



## StellaIW

No baby! I don't have any internet in the stable and I come home when my stable owner is watching her on the day.

I set my alarm every 30 minutes at night, so that I wont miss anything. 

But we still got lots and LOTS of Milk dripping all the time. (Thank God for my supply of extra colostrum.)

314 days and still counting. 

This is Stella yesterday... 










Her udder is very big and the foal is kicking a lot.


----------



## Hunter65

Eeeeeeeeeee so exciting. Look at pretty mamma! 
OMG I so can't wait for baby.


----------



## crimsonsky

stella looks soooooo ready to have this baby!


----------



## texasgal

I hope she cooks it a little longer .. 314 is still a little early .. but babies will come when babies are ready!


----------



## StellaIW

Yes, we hope she will keep her baby to at least 320 days! But we wont take any chances. I'm keeping a very close eye on her.


----------



## kartmom67

Oh my goodness she is a beauty!! And yes, she is so big, poor girl! Well, I hope baby holds out a few more days for you at least but selfishly, like the others, I can't wait to see it!


----------



## StellaIW

Stella got bored at the small field I had her in. So today we put Stella, Emita and another mare that I ride - Noblessa in a new field that is about 4-5 hectares.


----------



## Chiilaa

I have to say, when she is dark like this, it is VERY obvious that she is chestnut and not silver bay. Chestnut or palomino baby for you!


----------



## StellaIW

And I'm very, very, very happy that she is a chestnut!


----------



## Ripper

Chiilaa said:


> I have to say, when she is dark like this, it is VERY obvious that she is chestnut and not silver bay. Chestnut or palomino baby for you!


Isn't that a liver chestnut???


----------



## Chiilaa

Liver chestnut is still a shade of chestnut, not a colour in its own right.


----------



## MangoRoX87

Is it time yet?


----------



## TexanFreedom

how tall is she?


----------



## Bridgertrot

Can't wait for this baby.


----------



## StellaIW

317 days and no baby! It looks like she will go a while longer, but who knows.
We still got a big udder and milk.

TexanFreedom, She's tiny  She's around 148 cm.


----------



## ThirteenAcres

She's so pretty. I can't wait to see this baby. She's my favorite preggers mare this season as far as looks go and she's not even the type/color I traditionally like! But she is stunning.


----------



## StellaIW

Thank you, ThirteenAcres, on her behalf!

Here's some more eyecandy for you all. ;-)


----------



## StellaIW

So yesterday she found a new place to stand at. She stood there, looking down at everyone like the queen she think she is. 
She was very pleased with herself.


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22

She looking big! Now time to get that baby out. 

Oh, and she _knows_ she's the queen. She looks good enough to be one!


----------



## AnnaHalford

Come on and foal already...


----------



## Ali M

What day is she now?


----------



## StellaIW

317, It looks like she will go a while longer, but who knows.

But we still got a big udder and milk.


----------



## BellaMFT

Stella is so beautiful. I think she needs to wait a little longer before showing us all her gorgeous foal.


----------



## CLaPorte432

I love that last picture. My goodness shes beautiful.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MangoRoX87

Her song "I'm Sexy and I know it" by LMFAO. Whatever you do, DON'T watch the music video!!!! XD 

I can't wait for this baby!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## StellaIW

MagoRox, that is her theme song! Lol. 

Thanks everyone. 

I think I said the wrong day the last time, because if my calculations are correct, she is now on the magic 320 days! 
Talked to my vet today, he think she's close. 

So tomorrow she has been dripping milk for 14 days. 

If you don't hear from me this weekend it's because I'm going to stay in the stable from Friday to Sunday - and we have no internet in the stable.


----------



## PintoTess

Good luck!! How exciting!


----------



## texasgal

NO INTERNET ?!?!?!? How the HECK are we supposed to know if SOMETHING happens ?!?!?!??!?!?


**pout**


----------



## horsebraid

It will definitely be a beautiful baby! Stella is just so cute  Good luck!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

StellaIW said:


> MagoRox, that is her theme song! Lol.
> 
> Thanks everyone.
> 
> I think I said the wrong day the last time, because if my calculations are correct, she is now on the magic 320 days!
> Talked to my vet today, he think she's close.
> 
> So tomorrow she has been dripping milk for 14 days.
> 
> If you don't hear from me this weekend it's because I'm going to stay in the stable from Friday to Sunday - and we have no internet in the stable.


HEY go buy yourself an iphone to appease the crowds over here :lol:


----------



## Rascaholic

*waiting on the baby pictures STILL*


----------



## MangoRoX87

GAH. Come ooon!!!!


----------



## texasgal

it's kinda funny ... you know she's ONLY 321 days pg ... she could go another month ...hehehe


----------



## cowgirl928

shes going to wait now just because everyone is excited. darn mares.


----------



## MangoRoX87

I hate this no Internet thing
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## soenjer55

_I_ hate this no baby thing


----------



## MangoRoX87

True that:/
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BellaMFT

Any updates on Stella? How's she doing?


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

Arrrgghhhhh this is killin me!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MangoRoX87

Kay its almost Tuesday!!! Helloooo?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

BAAAAAAAAAAHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *runs around in circles*


----------



## Rascaholic

OMG Still no baby???? PUSHHhhhh breathe...PUSHHHHhhhhhh breathe... come on now, you can do it. just pop that baby out.


----------



## Rascaholic

texasgal said:


> it's kinda funny ... you know she's ONLY 321 days pg ... she could go another month ...hehehe


Kicks texasgal, DON'T say that loud enough she can hear you dang it


----------



## texasgal

*OUCH* !!!!!

Be NICE first thing in the morning ... I'm just stating the obvious.. she is JUST BARELY due .. hehehehehehehehe

I hope everything is okay .. we need to hear from her sooooooooooooooooooooooooooon.


----------



## MangoRoX87

Congrats on your anniversary texasgal bahaha XD


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

*Slaps rascaholic and texasgal* Pull it together ladies, and start praying to the baby poneh gods!!


----------



## texasgal

Wow .. first I'm kicked, then slapped ....

I'm having a heckuva day! lol


----------



## ThirteenAcres

Ahaha. Girl, you better watch yourself today. People are a little too eager to let you have it!


----------



## Rascaholic

*OWWWWW* What was that for? I was coaching horse Lamaze dang it! 
Has she had it yet, what day is it now? *goes to count up the days again*


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

My apologies, I've had too much coffee again, waiting for this foal to arrive!


----------



## MangoRoX87

Can't we all just get a long?!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hunter65

Focus people focus


----------



## Chiilaa

MangoRoX87 said:


> Can't we all just get a long?!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


She doesn't even go here!


----------



## ThirteenAcres

Chiilaa said:


> She doesn't even go here!


AHAHAHA!!! Epic


----------



## ThirteenAcres

[No message]


----------



## Rascaholic

Hunter65 said:


> Focus people focus


I WAS focused till she smacked me :-|:-( Now we have to breathe over dang it. This is taking forever. I am stalking so many foaling threads.

*Hello my name is Rascaholic and I am a foal addict. It has been less than 5 minutes since I checked every thread.*


----------



## Hunter65

Rascaholic said:


> I WAS focused till she smacked me :-|:-( Now we have to breathe over dang it. This is taking forever. I am stalking so many foaling threads.
> 
> *Hello my name is Rascaholic and I am a foal addict. It has been less than 5 minutes since I checked every thread.*



**** you have a problem. You have to be prepared for swinging arms or other objects. Duck and weave baby duck and weave


----------



## Rascaholic

:clap::rofl::rofl:


Hunter65 said:


> **** you have a problem. You have to be prepared for swinging arms or other objects. Duck and weave baby duck and weave


I read this as ducks WITH weaves and am pmsl now


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

HAHAHAHAHA you guys are all providing some excellent entertainment until Stella's foal gets here!! :rofl:


----------



## Rascaholic

No baby yet?? No babies anywhere yet. *Sigh*


----------



## StellaIW

Hello everyone. 

Stella gave birth to a beautiful little palomino filly Friday 18.

The birth was according to schoolbook and she was up on her legs after 30 minutes and was eating after 40. 

But Stella had no colostrum and the baby refused to be bottle fed after she had a taste of her mamas udder. (I gave her 1,5 deciliter of colostrum before she start tasting her mamas milk.)

I tried to feed her all night, but I was unsuccessful. I called out a vet who came out and gave her one liter of plasma. 

But she got cold and she got diarrhea, and even though she was happy, eating and so on, I took her and Stella to a clinic. 

They have been treating her all weekend and this week. They called today, and all of her tests are now perfect and she can come home. 
So in a few hours I'm going to pick her and Stella up!

Stella loves her baby so much. 



















She got lots of chrome. She got withe up over her front knees and white hindlegs.


----------



## texasgal

Hallelujah!!!! She is PRECIOUS!!! I'm so glad it's all turning out well ...


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

Congrats! She's darling!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

She's such a darling!  Yay my two favourite preggos had babies finally <3

Now for Sequel...


----------



## BellaMFT

Congrats. She is adorable. I am glad she is doing well and that she gets to come home today.


----------



## Rascaholic

OMG I am so glad she is doing ok now!! She is beautiful  Congrats on a gorgeous baby, and please forgive us for playing it up on the thread when you were stressing.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

Beautiful!!!!! Congrats on the baby 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## StellaIW

Thanks everyone. We will keep giving her medicine for a few days after she comes home. Hopefully everything will turn out ok. 

Here's another photo of her.


----------



## SunnyDraco

Congrats! She is so beautiful! Stella and Mr Right made a stunning filly! She looks so much like her sire too. Can't wait to see more pictures since everything is going well now


----------



## texasgal

It would appear that daddy had a LOT of influence on this little girl's looks ... love the chrome!


----------



## Chiilaa

She is exquisite! Congrats on getting exactly what you ordered lol


----------



## Hunter65

OMG congrats!!!! I knew it would be a pally filly. She is gorgeous, love her face. Glad she is doing better. Can't wait for more picts.


----------



## cakemom

Congrats on that darling filly and I'm so glad to hear that she's feeling better.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana

What a gorgeous foal that is!!! Congrats!


----------



## 2horses

She is precious!


----------



## Ink

Such a pretty baby! We'll be needing more pictures once you get her home!


----------



## amp23

Gorgeous filly! Of course i would also love to see more pictures when you get them


----------



## ThirteenAcres

Oh my gosh!!! She is so regal. Just like her momma. Stella has a presence about her and it looks like her filly will too! 

Soooo excited!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

What's her name????


----------



## Piaffe

I can't believe I didn't see this updated thread before! Congrats on a gorgeous filly! You can tell she is going to be stunning just like her dam


----------



## wetrain17

Have you thought of a name yet?


----------



## trainerunlimited

Wow, she is adorable! She looks so tiny in the pic next to Mom! Hope everything works well for her and she is a healthy little bouncing baby!


----------



## TexanFreedom

I would bet every thing that she definitely has some overo gene, probably splash or sabino, my bet's on sabino. I think Stella carries it too. 

Beautiful baby! Hope everything goes all right.


----------



## cmarie

Congrats on your little filly, she is so pretty. I'm glad all is well with them now.


----------



## MangoRoX87

YAY! finally!!!

She is sooo precious, glad to hear she is doing better! Can't wait to be able to see all of her chrome!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

She's absolutely gorgeous! Congratulations!!!!


----------



## CLaPorte432

Congratulations! So glad to hear that the baby is okay and mom is doing good and had an easy delivery!

I picked palomino filly! But, I said she was going to have lots of color to her! ;-) :lol: I just KNEW it!


----------



## ZethaChance

Congratulations, she's a beauty! May she be healthy and strong.


----------



## StellaIW

Thanks so much everyone!

She don't have a name just jet. I'm open for suggestions. 

She's still quite compact.


----------



## gypsyvanner

some dressage head shes got! holy crow! Shed ve AMAZING at dressage. What are you gonna to do with her? I think Camilla would ve a PERFECT name for her, since she looks like a Camilla. Pronunced Ka-Mill-ah
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## StellaIW

Picture got too big...


----------



## gypsyvanner

StellaIW said:


> Picture got too big...


 ??
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## StellaIW

gypsy, Both her dam and sire are dressage ponies that can jump. So she's "made" for dressage.


----------



## StellaIW

gypsyvanner said:


> ??
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yeah, I put in a picture and it was HUGE. So I had to resize it.


----------



## gypsyvanner

what do you think of the name Camilla?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CLaPorte432

She's absolutely beautiful.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

Please don't ...


LOL


----------



## Hunter65

texasgal said:


> Please don't ...
> 
> 
> LOL



hahahaha I thought the same thing, although I do think the name suits her


----------



## Hunter65

StellaIW said:


> Yeah, I put in a picture and it was HUGE. So I had to resize it.



She is absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## crimsonsky

absolutely stunning little girl you have there! i can't wait to watch her grow up.


----------



## gypsyvanner

texasgal said:


> Please don't ...
> 
> 
> 
> LOL


Forgot about that :3
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ThirteenAcres

The name Lila came to mind for me. Pronounce Lie-Lah. She is gorgeous.


----------



## gypsyvanner

how about camile? Pronounced Ka-Me-ol instead of camilla :3
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Piaffe

She is so adorable!

I am not great with names unless I ponder for a very long time..lol. This is the only one I could think of when I saw her...

"Cameo" She is so dainty and regal!


----------



## Kayella

Mmmmm I could help think of names!

Talulah
Lilac
Leila (Lay-lah)
Penelope
Emilia
Charity
Collette
Hazel
Eloise
Violet

All I can come up with right now


----------



## Endiku

Aghhhh, she's just _perfect!_ I can't believe I didnt see this thread before. Congrats to the proud mama and owner!


----------



## StellaIW




----------



## StellaIW

Thanks everyone! 




Kayella said:


> Mmmmm I could help think of names!
> 
> Talulah
> Lilac
> Leila (Lay-lah)
> Penelope
> Emilia
> Charity
> Collette
> Hazel
> Eloise
> Violet
> 
> All I can come up with right now


Thank you! I think Talulah is beautiful. I am considering Daenerys or Stormborn, or even having a double name with those two (Daenerys Stormborn.) and calling her Storm. 

gypsyvanner, Camilla is a really pretty name, but one of my friends from school are already named Camilla! But thanks so much.


----------



## Chiilaa

Oh she is definitely a Danyerys Stormborn! (I am a huge ASoIaF fan lol) Dany for short!


----------



## gypsyvanner

again, what avout camile? Pronounced Ka-Me-ol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## verona1016

Daenerys would be a great name


----------



## texasgal

She's just ...........perfect!


----------



## ThirteenAcres

Eeeeer look how tiny and cute!!! She looks so delicate. You can definitely tell she's a filly.


----------



## TexanFreedom

I agree, she's pretty feminine. I think she should have a girly name. Maybe shelbilynn, Shelbi/shelby for short.


----------



## SMCLeenie

She's beautiful and I think Daenerys is a great name for her! ( I loooove ASoIaF)


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

Ooooh cool name Stella!! She is sooooooooo cute!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Melissa1984

So cool! I just found out today my horse is 60 days into her pregnancy due in Feb. I bought her a month ago and he said she could be pregnant but wasn't sure as she is. So excited.


----------



## CLaPorte432

WoW, does she ever stop and stand still? 

How many days along was Stella when she foaled?


----------



## Jumperforjoy

Oh my gosh, that little filly is just to cute for words!, congratulations!! Such a beautiful little girl


----------



## gypsyvanner

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## countryryder

Oh my goodness,how did I miss seeing this thread up til now?? And here I've been thinking that you should have one for your mare.LOL. 
Anyways,what a lovely baby,she is absolutely adorable!


----------



## Ali M

Great name! Those books are AWESOME!!!!!!! She is so cute


----------



## AnnaHalford

Congratulations! She is illegally cute. And she's definitely enamoured of her legs and all the things they can do...


----------



## StellaIW

Thanks again everyone! Holy cow you guys write a lot!   

I too really like Daenerys Stormborn. But I could never call her Dany for short, we have the most enjoying and horrible singer called Danny here. He's aweful. 

So it would be Storm for short or Erys (pronounced Eris). 

But I have not decided just jet. But I have to soon, I'm getting her an own insurance and very soon a ID control will be here to get her papers done and everything.


----------



## StellaIW

So I filmed her a little bit yesterday her second time outside in a paddock.

Stellas fölunge - YouTube


----------



## StellaIW

CLaPorte432 said:


> WoW, does she ever stop and stand still?
> 
> How many days along was Stella when she foaled?



Haha, She either stands still or runs and jumps. 

Stella was 321 days along when she foaled, she had no sign at all before, except milk. I looked in the camera 20.35. 
She just stood there, eating, like she has for the last 14 days before she foaled. 

I went out talked to a friend outside the stable. 

20.50 I looked at the camera. Half of the baby was out. When I came in to the stable (I had to walk 50 meters) the baby was out already trying to get up!


----------



## ladytaurean515

She is too cute in that video..I sat here laughing thinking I bet Stelle is thinking what on earth did I do!!!! She is going to keep her mom and you on your toes! Have you decided on a name for the little pistol?


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

StellaIW said:


> So I filmed her a little bit yesterday her second time outside in a paddock.
> 
> Stellas fölunge - YouTube


OMG she is TOOOOO CUTE!!!!! What a good momma Stella is, so protective following her little filly everywhere!  Little girl is giving her momma a run for her money HAHA!


----------



## StellaIW

ladytaurean515, Haha, poor Stella that's probably exactly what she's thinking. But she's the proudest mama ever!

I have not decided on a name jet!



















Hoofprints in the Sand, that's so good for Stella since she's fat. She needs the exercise. In a few weeks I will start exercise her some. 



So the farrier will be out taking a look at the foals legs on monday, she's a bit wonky right now, but it will probably be fine.


----------



## New_image

Wow. I leave for two days... 

Well congratulations! Love all of the pictures, shes a beautiful filly!


----------



## Hunter65

OMG thank you so much for sharing the picts and video, you just made my Friday. She is the absolute cutest things I have seen and momma looks great. Filly is keeping her on her toes lol


----------



## ladytaurean515

What about Legacy? Since she is obviously a legacy of her mom and dad!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

Oh I like Legacy! What about *Daenerys Stormborn Legacy*?


----------



## Endiku

Ahahaha, she's going to worry her mama to death! Its great to see how motherly Stella is being though- some of that needs to rub off on our mare Saide! She's a good mama and all, but she has no interest in bouncing around with her little mule filly, Tempest  she'll let that baby go anywhere that it pleases without her!


----------



## Hunter65

ladytaurean515 said:


> What about Legacy? Since she is obviously a legacy of her mom and dad!




I like this one! It suits her


----------



## trainerunlimited

Wow, that filly is adorable! I also love the video of Stella doing tricks, I just love your mare!


----------



## Cacowgirl

Congrats on your lovely little filly-will be looking forward to lots more pictures of her!


----------



## StellaIW

Hoofprints in the Sand said:


> Oh I like Legacy! What about *Daenerys Stormborn Legacy*?


Or Stormborn Legacy or Legacy Stormborn?

Love the name Legacy!


----------



## StellaIW

New_image said:


> Wow. I leave for two days...
> 
> Well congratulations! Love all of the pictures, shes a beautiful filly!


Thank you!


----------



## StellaIW

Hunter65 said:


> OMG thank you so much for sharing the picts and video, you just made my Friday. She is the absolute cutest things I have seen and momma looks great. Filly is keeping her on her toes lol


I'm happy to hear that! Then I don't have to worry about posting too many pictures and videos. :wink:


----------



## StellaIW

ladytaurean515 said:


> What about Legacy? Since she is obviously a legacy of her mom and dad!


Legacy is an amazing name! Thank you so much!


----------



## StellaIW

Endiku said:


> Ahahaha, she's going to worry her mama to death! Its great to see how motherly Stella is being though- some of that needs to rub off on our mare Saide! She's a good mama and all, but she has no interest in bouncing around with her little mule filly, Tempest  she'll let that baby go anywhere that it pleases without her!


Lol she really is worrying her poor mama to death. Yesterday morning she crawled under the fence in their paddock leaving Stella behind.  
And later the same day she refused to follow her mama out to the paddock, she was just running around bucking etc. :wink:

Now I have put up extra ropes so she will no longer be able to escape from the paddock. And now she has to wear a halter.

Stella loves her baby and wont let her out of her sight!

(Your mule filly is absolutely adorable btw. )


----------



## HorseLovinLady

She's gorgeous congrats!! My favorite color too!! :smile:


----------



## Skyseternalangel

More pics, more videos. She's an absolute doll!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

Yes I second that!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ladytaurean515

StellaIW said:


> Legacy is an amazing name! Thank you so much!


Welcome...is she going to be able to register?


----------



## VanillaBean

OH MY GOSH! She is so adorable! Congrats to you and Stella.


----------



## Roperchick

Haha i LOVE the pics! she looks like a little ninja throwing out her moves haha. what a character! i definiteyl think Legacy fits her


----------



## paintluver

She is just so precious! And I love how protective mom is. She follows her around everywhere, soooo sweet!


----------



## StellaIW

ladytaurean515 said:


> Welcome...is she going to be able to register?


I don't think we have the same rules as you do, but here in Sweden all horses have to be registered. She will be DNA tested, a Identification controller will be out drawing all of her markings, put a chip in her neck with her number and so on. 

She is a Welsh Partbred.


----------



## StellaIW

Is she a "Daenerys Stormborn" or a "Legacy Stormborn"?


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Idk but she's such a character!! She needs a really good name with a lot of personality


----------



## StellaIW

Our first family photo.


----------



## Chiilaa

I think Daenerys. She has the silver hair of a Targaryan, and the spunk that Dany has, that fire and spirit that will never be broken. To me, she suits the name so well


----------



## Skyseternalangel

O.T.. what happened to your finger?


----------



## AnnaHalford

Although I like the name Legacy, I don't think it goes as well with Stormborn - on its own - as Daenerys does. Not with Stormborn as the second word. Stormborn Legacy isn't too bad, though.


----------



## StellaIW

I think I agree with that! Daenerys is a beautiful name, It suits her well.


----------



## StellaIW

Your're absolutely right. Thanks for the input!


----------



## StellaIW

Skyseternalangel said:


> O.T.. what happened to your finger?


When I was giving her medicine, I accedently pierced myself with her shot of antibiotics. I was bleeding a lot so I had to wrap it up in some bandages.
(Of course the baby got a brand new shot, she couldn't use the one I hurt my finger on. Lol.)


----------



## soenjer55

Got more pictures to share?


----------



## Skyseternalangel

StellaIW said:


> When I was giving her medicine, I accedently pierced myself with her shot of antibiotics. I was bleeding a lot so I had to wrap it up in some bandages.
> (Of course the baby got a brand new shot, she couldn't use the one I hurt my finger on. Lol.)


Ouch! Well I'm glad you're ok lol.


----------



## Oldhorselady

What a cutie! More pics!!!!!!


----------



## StellaIW




----------



## cakemom

What an awesome mom she is. That baby is just so durn cute!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Yep, favourite baby filly of all time. Dare I say it!


----------



## CLaPorte432

^^^ I completely agree. I believe this is my favorite mare of all time as well.

What a beautiful little girl. Nice solid legs. But boy is she short looking. You can NOT leave HF ever! Purely for selfish reasons for me to watch this little girl grow up.

Stella looks like such a proud mom. Are you planning on re-breeding her?


----------



## StellaIW

CLaPorte432 said:


> ^^^ I completely agree. I believe this is my favorite mare of all time as well.
> 
> What a beautiful little girl. Nice solid legs. But boy is she short looking. You can NOT leave HF ever! Purely for selfish reasons for me to watch this little girl grow up.
> 
> Stella looks like such a proud mom. Are you planning on re-breeding her?



I won't re-breed Stella this year, perhaps next year. 

This is a pony stallion I'm looking at, His name is Carmel FH.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

Ooooohh he's beautiful!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel

StellaIW said:


> I won't re-breed Stella this year, perhaps next year.


To keep or sell? Just curious


----------



## StellaIW

Lol, If I where able to sell I would re-breed her this year. 

But I want to keep them all. :shock:


----------



## CLaPorte432

WoW, what a handsome stallion! I'm all for you re-breeding her! ;-) LoL. Although I dont know what youd do with all those lovely horses, but I'm willing to take one off your hands. HaHaHa.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

StellaIW said:


> Lol, If I where able to sell I would re-breed her this year.
> 
> But I want to keep them all. :shock:


Teehehe I don't blame you! Dang if I were in the same country I would totally be in line for one if they had half the personality of this little filly!


----------



## StellaIW

CLaPorte432 said:


> WoW, what a handsome stallion! I'm all for you re-breeding her! ;-) LoL. Although I dont know what youd do with all those lovely horses, but I'm willing to take one off your hands. HaHaHa.


He is amazing!

Haha I know. This summer I am going to get an approved Lipizzaner stallion too. I won't be owning him, but I will train and compete with him as if he where my own. 

So I have 3 horses at the moment.  

Skyseternalangel, Wow thanks! That is a really nice complement on my mare Stella! 
She sure does have personality, she's quite the character already.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

You're welcome


----------



## cowgirl928

So I was just thinking the other day while I was at the stable, "I wonder if Stella had her foal?" SURE ENOUGH. I come back to the forum and have to back 6 pages in the post to see her! I am in LOVE! I'm happy for you and your ladies  The family photo is adorable!


----------



## StellaIW

Thank you!  I know, people are writing like crazy!




























My beautiful Stella.


----------



## CLaPorte432

*sigh*

These pictures are just dreamy.


----------



## Tejas

Awe what a perfect little behbeh. <3. Look at her so happy to figure out the world.


----------



## texasgal

What a diva!


----------



## StellaIW

Stella and Storm has a new thread now! I will update with pictures, videos and so on. 

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-pictures/stellas-foal-daenerys-stormborn-125080/#post1522087


----------

